# Fish ID



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Pulled this guy up at Bob Sikes last night. Anyone know for sure what it is? Unfortunately it was the only thing I caught all night. Couldn't even get any bait to bite.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hake, didnt know we had them until a couple of weeks ago when some one had an ID thread from Sikes with the same fish!


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I should have scrolled down a bit to see the most recent fish ID on the page! He was maybe 8". I threw him back out for a bit in case something would eat him, but no takers.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I ate some of those in Ireland....TASTY!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

we get hake a lot bigger offshore. not many are caught inshore they are delicious but must be about 6 lbs or bigger to get much meat from them. taste better than scamp to me anyway.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How common are the big ones offshore? I assume not very common as Ive been on this forum since it was called the "fish the bridge" days I cant recall ever see anyone post a picture of one.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We catch Cusk offshore and like Sealark said they are delicious. Firm fine white flesh with very little red meat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are several species of Hake and some reach 20lbs or so. The smaller species we have inshore are very talented bait thieves


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take all those slimey ell looking hake over 5 lbs you catch offshore. I'll even trade anchors for them.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

sealark said:


> I'll take all those slimey ell looking hake over 5 lbs you catch offshore. I'll even trade anchors for them.


just curious... what do u do with them?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

reelndrag said:


> just curious... what do u do with them?


You eat them they are really good but need to be big about 5 lbs and up to get a meal off them.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> How common are the big ones offshore? I assume not very common as Ive been on this forum since it was called the "fish the bridge" days I cant recall ever see anyone post a picture of one.


I've caught several dozen fishing deep rocks to the SW over the years. Very tasty fish !!!


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Hake, haddock and cusk eel are all in the Cod family. Still the most sought fish worldwide.


----------



## Rofhbert (Mar 10, 2014)

ever see anyone post a picture of one.


----------

